# Anyone heard of Victoria pharma?



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Dad wants to know if it's any good lol ? Source is out of Titan and alpha for 1-2 weeks but stands over this stuff aswell ?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Bump for morning crew , anyone used or heard of it can't find a review anywhere online


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like a porn star.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

much better labs out there , wouldnt touch it


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

oxy2000 said:


> much better labs out there , wouldnt touch it


cheers mate have you used it before ?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

yea didnt get much if anythin off it , looks part thou


----------

